# Platinum 24" ? AX306 and AX369



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

So to continue my questions on Ariens products I have another. I will try to ask this as nice as possible so I don't hurt the tender ears around here. I was at the dealer yesterday looking at a platinum 24". The engine listed it was a ax306. Online and the brochure I got listed this as a ax369? I noticed this after I left. They wanted $1499 for the machine so I don't think they had it priced like a left over. What's the scoop?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Last years model has the AX306. This years model has the AX369. So you were likely looking at last years model.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2015)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Last years model has the AX306. This years model has the AX369. So you were likely looking at last years model.


Ok, so if that's the case should I expect to get a better price on the ax306? Otherwise I would rather have the bigger motor. I don't think the dealer has an ax369's


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ducky said:


> Ok, so if that's the case should I expect to get a better price on the ax306? Otherwise I would rather have the bigger motor. I don't think the dealer has an ax369's


I would think so.. I have the AX369 on my Platinum 30 Standard and I have never bogged it down. On a 24" I think it would be unreal.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

That was too funny!! [LOL]:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ducky said:


> So to continue my questions on Ariens products I have another. I will try to ask this as nice as possible so I don't hurt the tender ears around here. I was at the dealer yesterday looking at a platinum 24". The engine listed it was a ax306. Online and the brochure I got listed this as a ax369? I noticed this after I left. They wanted $1499 for the machine so I don't think they had it priced like a left over. What's the scoop?


The dealer knows what the market will bring. So if they feel they can sell the machine for $1499 then OK ring em up. Some buyers walk in and see a shiny new blower and say "I'll take it". They might not even bring the 24" with the ax369 to the sales floor before all the ax306's they have are sold. It's up to you, the informed buyer to bring this point up when you are serious about buying.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Our dealer had the same - 3 24 SHO's with the 306. You could tell they were last years models either way - they stored them outside and they were a dirty mess. That's a lot of money to spend on a year old blower with last year's specs, stored outside and, just as at your dealer, $1499. I looked through all the models in boxes and not a new 24 SHO to be found.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

With 3 unsold SHO's on hand from last year that dealer might not have any of the ax369 SHO's coming to his dealership at all.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

The " MSRP " Manufactures suggested retail list price , for last years 24" sho with the 306 ax was 1,599 according to my receipt from 11/5/14 .
The buy online places etc. had it priced at 1,399 and that was also the price my dealer had it marked at. Dealer set up the machine , free delivery , and knocked the price of the snow cab down to 100 bucks and I said "Sold " .
Seems like your dealer is trying to charge an extra hundred bucks for storing it over the summer when there were places begging for new blowers last winter. :icon_whistling:
We got our average of ten feet of snow last year and I never felt mine was underpowered , but I would trade it and 300 bucks for this years model with the 369 ax


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ducky,

A local dealer in my area has the older 306cc models but is asking $1399. For them. This year's 2016 model is $1499. At dealers who offer "online pricing." I would not pay more than $1299. for last years's model. Last year's model listed for $1399 w/online dealer pricing. The new model as you now know has the 369cc engine with 17 ft. Lbs. of torque, additionally you can tell from last years's model that the control knobs are now black/grey (you can see some of my previous posts for more details on these). Additionally the Quick Turn chute lever is now in a more upright position likely to address some functionality issues.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks a bunch Cardo111, now I want a SHO even more. Of course there's the Husqvarna ST324P and don't forget the Toro HD's and the new Honda's look sweet and.....


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Ducky said:


> So to continue my questions on Ariens products I have another. I will try to ask this as nice as possible so I don't hurt the tender ears around here. I was at the dealer yesterday looking at a platinum 24". The engine listed it was a ax306. Online and the brochure I got listed this as a ax369? I noticed this after I left. They wanted $1499 for the machine so I don't think they had it priced like a left over. What's the scoop?


My dealer has four 369 SHO 24" I bought one $1399 and he delivered it the same day


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

NICE vmaxed. 

Just curious for those in the know, how often do dealers stray off MAP / MSRP on the big boy brands Ariens/Honda/ Toro ....and I'll add Hus. to the mix.

The only one I can think locally is Honda willing to take $100-150 off


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

When I check the Ariens site, full list price of the 2016 24SHO appears to be $1699 at my local dealer's "Ariens created" website. I assume this to mean its the price on their floor which would include the shipping to get it there.

To get one delivered from a local dealer for $1399 seems a fantastic discount! Good job!

BTW, $1399 was the price I paid for the 2015 Deluxe 28+ with the 414 motor. At that time it was $100 over the going rate for the "regular" Deluxe 28+ with the 291 motor. Seems the Platinum 24 SHO's are running about the same money for a 4" narrower cut, 7.2% faster impeller speed, heated grips and the joystick chute.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

vmaxed said:


> My dealer has four 369 SHO 24" I bought one $1399 and he delivered it the same day


You got a good deal, I paid a $100. more for mine and my dealer participates in the so called Ariens online dealer pricing. However I am not complaining based on what I have been reading on this forum many dealers are selling older models for full list price. Kinda taking advantage of those who do not research these purchases, but it is a free market system therefore so be it.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

PixMan said:


> ... and the joystick chute.


I wish Ariens had a joystick chute (like Toro's), but it's not. It's still a 2 lever system- 1 for rotation and one for deflector control. It's good but not as fast and slick as a good single joystick control. I'm guessing that's what you were referring to as opposed to the "ice drill" hand crank.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Yup. Never seen the Toro joystick control in person so unaware if it does also control chute deflection. Must be nice if it does.

It took me some time getting accustomed to the Quick Turn chute control on my non-SHO Platinum 30 and yes all it does is rotate the chute. I rarely need to change the deflector on the fly so I don't feel hindered, but it sure would be nice to get both done with one hand at one time.

The "2.5X Ice Drill" is the name given by Ariens for the hand crank chute control on the Deluxe series, two & a half turns lock-to-lock.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Toro "Quick Stick" chute control is the most intuitive one that I have seen on any snowblower. It is a true one handed operation chute control, that works very well.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

I ordered the Platinum SHO 24" with the AX369 today. I did a lot of research and i think this will be a great machine. The sales guy at my local power equipment store agreed that it's a beast. I paid $1499 plus tax, and i added the skids. I hope it lasts me a long time!

He had a few older models with the 306cc both in 24" an 28".


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

PB617 said:


> I ordered the Platinum SHO 24" with the AX369 today. I did a lot of research and i think this will be a great machine. The sales guy at my local power equipment store agreed that it's a beast. I paid $1499 plus tax, and i added the skids. I hope it lasts me a long time!
> 
> He had a few older models with the 306cc both in 24" an 28".


PB617,

You made a good choice that machine will not disappoint, keep on top of the maintenance and it will last a very long time.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF PB617, bet you're looking forward to using that new beast.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Great machine, fair price, and you're going to LOVE it! Congratulations.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Welcome to SBF PB617, bet you're looking forward to using that new beast.





PixMan said:


> Great machine, fair price, and you're going to LOVE it! Congratulations.


We got hit so hard with snow last year here in Boston, that i have been hoping we catch a break this winter! Now that i got this beast i think i can handle a couple storms, just to test it out :wavetowel2: There was a serious shortage of snow blowers last winter and nothing left out there, except for used overpriced ones on craigslist, because of the demand. I was almost willing to by any brand and size at one point if any became available. Thankfully i waited and just borrowed one when i needed it.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

PB617 said:


> We got hit so hard with snow last year here in Boston, that i have been hoping we catch a break this winter! Now that i got this beast i think i can handle a couple storms, just to test it out :wavetowel2: There was a serious shortage of snow blowers last winter and nothing left out there, except for used overpriced ones on craigslist, because of the demand. I was almost willing to by any brand and size at one point if any became available. Thankfully i waited and just borrowed one when i needed it.


Well aware of that, as we got hit a little harder west of you. It was the same situ here, and the reason my two machines in the sig were one new (the very last one) and one used bought a week apart.


----------

